# Axle diameters ?



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, this is probably an old question that's already been asked and answered 100's of times, or maybe archived as a chart somewhere. But I'm too lazy to look tonight.
So here goes... Whats the acceptable axle diameter for T-Jets ? The reason I ask is, I just got an aftermarket threaded axle from a fellow forum member here, and mic'd it out to .059 dia. But when I mike out(with my precision Fowler Caliper) my Aurora T-Jet Axles I come up with either .061 - .0615 or .062 But when I mike out AutoWorld Tuffy Axles, I come up with .057 !
So whats the deal ? What are the Specs supposed to be for a T-Jet ? And while I'm asking, whats the Specs for Tomy AFX rear axles ?
BTW, I think I remember that the Tycos and Life-Like use .059 rear axles- right?
So do you think my Threaded aftermarket axle, at .059, is actually intended for a Tyco Chassis ? PS- this axle is actually wider than my original AJ's Threaded axle intended for Tuffy and/or A/FX chassis.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

t-jet axles are about .062 +/-
many aftermarket t-jets axles are .063 to .064 on average.

tyco inline cars use .059 
tomy cars are .061 to .062


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Slotking, that's Exactly the info I needed. And sadly, it tells me I have a Tyco spec'd axle instead of a T-Jet Spec'd one


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ralph, you really are having a time with that threaded axle, aren't you. 
I'll look through some threaded axles I have and see if there are any of the 0.62 diameter.
what length did you want in case I have to thread an 0.63 drill blank?
yes, I have an 0-80 die and dozens of feet of drill blank.
I just didn't get involved earlier because so many people thought they had what you needed or thought you wanted to buy tooling. 
LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Al to the Rescue*



alpink said:


> Ralph, you really are having a time with that threaded axle, aren't you.
> I'll look through some threaded axles I have and see if there are any of the 0.62 diameter.
> what length did you want in case I have to thread an 0.63 drill blank?
> yes, I have an 0-80 die and dozens of feet of drill blank.
> ...


 Thanks Al, and you always seem to be coming to my rescue- lol.
I just measured the length of my original(bent) AJ axle and it appears to be 15/16" long ? I also mic'd out my newest axle, and it's length is 1" !
PS- and Thanx for understanding my situation and NEEDS :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- when doing a search in this Tuning tips section, I also came up with the following Drill Blank chart that was posted by Hornet. And I'm re-posting it for quick reference 
Here's some common sizes for HO
These numbers relate to drill bits / drill blanks /drill stock etc.

5/64" = 0.0781"

#48 = 0.076"

#49 = 0.073"

#50 = 0.070"

#51 = 0.067"

#52 = 0.0635"

1/16" = 0.0625" (stock Aurora/AW & Tomy rear axle)

#53 = 0.0595" (stock Tyco rear axle )

#54 = 0.055"

#55 = 0.052"

3/64" = 0.0469" (makes a nice oversize front axle)

#56 = 0.0465" (alot of stock and aftermarket front axles)

#57 = 0.043"


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks for the chart


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Mike it's also on your board ,i forget where ,but i know it's there somewhere:wave:
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks

and as soon as the wife stops beating me, I can start spending time to make more videos to add to the tool vids already there


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey Ralph, didn't forget you, found an original 0.62 threaded axle for you. gonna go in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

alpink said:


> hey Ralph, didn't forget you, found an original 0.62 threaded axle for you. gonna go in the mail tomorrow.


 Oh COOL ! Thanks Al, i owe you one (again)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Al, I got the (correct)axle from ya yesterday in the mail. And today, I slid her into the rear of my Orange Willys, which btw is running an original Aurora Tuffy Chassis with a Mean Green arm . And NOW, I'm able to wear some BIG BOOTS to the Drag Strip ;-)
Thanks again buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

t'was the least I could do. if I have it and I'm not using it and it doesn't have great value, I will try to help anyone. you are entirely welcome


----------

